# Logitech G15



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 26, 2006)

I just picked up a Logitech G15 seen [URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16823126179]here[/URL]. 
Man does thing rock the LCD is backlit and displays everything from the song that is playing in Winamp to how many bullets are left in your clip when playing CS. Not only does it do all that but the key are amazingly comfortable. If you have the means i highly suggest picking one up.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2006)

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> I just picked up a Logitech G15 seen here.
> Man does thing rock the LCD is backlit and displays everything from the song that is playing in Winamp to how many bullets are left in your clip when playing CS. Not only does it do all that but the key are amazingly comfortable. If you have the means i highly suggest picking one up.


It does that in CS?!?!?  I have it and it doesnt show that in CSS.


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 26, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> It does that in CS?!?!?  I have it and it doesnt show that in CSS.



Your right it doesn't, i thought it did but hadn't tried it yet. It shows on the box it does but no games support the LCD screen yet.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2006)

I was wondering why you said it did, it only works with 2 games now, Brother in Arms and some other one.  But hopefully steam releases a patch so it can work with it.


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 26, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I was wondering why you said it did, it only works with 2 games now, Brother in Arms and some other one.  But hopefully steam releases a patch so it can work with it.



I hope so  . Still a nice keyboard and it does tons of other stuff. Sorry about that above post didn't want to mislead anyone.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2006)

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> I hope so  . Still a nice keyboard and it does tons of other stuff. Sorry about that above post didn't want to mislead anyone.


ya it is real nice.  Do you have any clue what the little switch is on it that has a picture of a computer and joystick?


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 26, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> ya it is real nice.  Do you have any clue what the little switch is on it that has a picture of a computer and joystick?



Ya what that does is it turns off the windows keys so you can't minimize your game by accident. This keyboard is built to frag lol. Do you know how to get the play pause and rewind keys to work with winamp? and what version of winamp do you use if you use it at all?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2006)

oh wow, i didnt even know that, thanks!

And no i only use windows media player.  But they dont work with DivX either.


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 26, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> oh wow, i didnt even know that, thanks!
> 
> And no i only use windows media player.  But they dont work with DivX either.



Ok thanks.

EDIT: I got it to work you need the newest version of Winamp.


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 26, 2006)

i was thinking of getting the G15 and the G7 mouse. is it worth the money for the keyboard and mouse.  and what mouse do you guys use?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2006)

ckfordy said:
			
		

> i was thinking of getting the G15 and the G7 mouse. is it worth the money for the keyboard and mouse.  and what mouse do you guys use?


i have the G15 and MX510.  I really like both of them.


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 26, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i have the G15 and MX510. I really like both of them.


 
ok ill probably get the G15 and either the G5 or G7.  which one of thos do you reccomend is there any difference between them other than ones wireless and ones not.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 27, 2006)

> Do you know how to get the play pause and rewind keys to work with winamp? and what version of winamp do you use if you use it at all?


you have to have Global hotkeys enabled. its in preferences. probably when you updated it had it arleardy enabled.


> i was thinking of getting the G15 and the G7 mouse. is it worth the money for the keyboard and mouse. and what mouse do you guys use?


i have that combo   
i love it. it is worth every penny.

there is a forum just about g15's http://www.g15forums.com/
its great. it has a giude on how to disassemble and modify your g15. i plan to change some of the LED lights later on  adn then ill take a class in programming so i can program the LCD to show w/e i want


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2006)

There are some really good apps on there, im liking the bandwidth monitor.


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 27, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> There are some really good apps on there, im liking the bandwidth monitor.



Where is that at?


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 27, 2006)

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> Where is that at?


http://www.g15forums.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=203&highlight=bandwidth+monitor
you can find more in the SDK created topic

i havent got anything yet as ive heard it uses up alot of memory but they might have fixed that already


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> i havent got anything yet as ive heard it uses up alot of memory but they might have fixed that already


It uses up about 30MB of my RAM.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 27, 2006)

as for the person who wanted to know the differences between G5 and G7 it doesnt seem to have many differences, but id buy the wired one as its cheaper, and you dont have to recharge/replace batteries that die rather quickly because of the laser.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 27, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> It uses up about 30MB of my RAM.


is that just the LCD studio? b/c i kno the LCD core takes like 10mb then you have LCDCore, LCDMedia, and LCDMon which each take up about 5MB. so thats like a total of 55MB. not bad but i have already about 50 processes running so idk. im still thinking about it.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> is that just the LCD studio? b/c i kno the LCD core takes like 10mb then you have LCDCore, LCDMedia, and LCDMon which each take up about 5MB. so thats like a total of 55MB. not bad but i have already about 50 processes running so idk. im still thinking about it.



LGDCore.exe - 10.5MB
LCDMon.exe - 4.5MB
LCDMedia.exe - 9.5MB
LCDClock.exe - 4.5MB
*Total = 29MB*


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 27, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> LGDCore.exe - 10.5MB
> LCDMon.exe - 4.5MB
> LCDMedia.exe - 9.5MB
> LCDClock.exe - 4.5MB
> *Total = 29MB*


oh i tought you meant that LCD studio was 30mb. cuz i counted that in to it. and i kno you need the studio to put in some of the apps for it to show up on the LCD.


----------



## Apathetic (Jan 27, 2006)

Man, very pricey.  Seems great but I already have the MX1000 duo.  Think I should get this instead?


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 27, 2006)

Apathetic said:
			
		

> Man, very pricey.  Seems great but I already have the MX1000 duo.  Think I should get this instead?



I have the MX-1000 Mouse and i love it. I wouldn't get the G7 over the MX-1000, but the keyboard is the bomb.


----------



## doom (Jan 28, 2006)

ckfordy said:
			
		

> ok ill probably get the G15 and either the G5 or G7.  which one of thos do you reccomend is there any difference between them other than ones wireless and ones not.


MX-1000 very big and clumsy, G7 GREAT very neat!!!!!!!


----------



## helmie (Jan 28, 2006)

Theres no differnce between the G5 & G7 except that the G7 is wireless. If you dont mind the wire, the G5 is a good choice.


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 29, 2006)

helmie said:
			
		

> Theres no differnce between the G5 & G7 except that the G7 is wireless. If you dont mind the wire, the G5 is a good choice.


 
ok then ill probably get the G5


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2006)

ckfordy said:
			
		

> ok then ill probably get the G5


I'd rather have the G5 as well, besides the fact that its wired, i think it looks and feels better.


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 29, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I'd rather have the G5 as well, besides the fact that its wired, i think it looks and feels better.


 
it looks better and is $30 some dollars cheaper.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 29, 2006)

since this a G15 thread...
what do you guys think of a green backlight instead of blue for the G15? or even multy colored?
i might take it apart and put in different colored LEDs. just want to kno your opinoins.


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 29, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> since this a G15 thread...
> what do you guys think of a green backlight instead of blue for the G15? or even multy colored?
> i might take it apart and put in different colored LEDs. just want to kno your opinoins.


 
i think the green would be better then multi colored.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 29, 2006)

ya i want it to be green so it matches my G7


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 29, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> ya i want it to be green so it matches my G7


 
that be cool looking.


----------

